# How is business for everyone? forecasts ?..



## d-rock (Oct 21, 2009)

Just thought I'd like to get a pulse on things to see if everyone else is as miserable as i am today. It's midday and I have time to do this so, obviously things are not looking great. Seems like two months ago it started heating up, i haven't been in business 1 full year and I had 10 guys working full time. Thought to myself, it's getting better, but everything just hit a brick wall all of a sudden. Now i'm down to just myself and one other guy. I know a bunch of you guys have been business owners a lot longer that I have, and I'm just wondering what you guys make of all this. Also, because my business is new and I'm green at it, I may pop on and ask advice every now and again, I hope some of you would be willing to give a bit of advice now and again.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

It's been worse, getting better. Trying to do a bid for a 350 sheeter right now, hang, tape, and paint


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Its been two steps forwards one step back this year ( slow but steady) , but starting up solid again beginning of next week should be good for a few months at least into Feb-march sometime , that is just what is lined up so far , once things start rolling along it never seems to end , but then again it may be a small spurt , got to start somewhere the recovery that is....


----------



## Custom Drywall Svc. (Oct 31, 2008)

I agree, the only way I can describe our current business is 'slow and steady.'

...as opposed to 'busy and steady'

Am fortunate enough to have this at least, trust me.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Have had to team up with another struggling DC who has some work, but was being overwhelmed by overhead. Without his work, we'd have had nothing until Dec. Works in the metro area are at a crawl. Most of our current work is an hour away or more.

This jobless recovery is just code. Really means it won't/can't get better until it gets a lot worse. Looking for everything to go along sideways until spring. Then another dose of really, really bad economic news. Feb. or March is when to watch. In the meantime, it'll be more of the same.


----------



## canodrywallc (Nov 17, 2009)

It is bad last face it and it doesn't look good in the future ,myself have bin biding at least two jobs a week(40,000 sq ft of ceiling Chicago metallic drywall system & 1700 sq ft of drywall ,demo, tape hung paint)but cant compete with the ones who are getting the little work we have going on right know 11/20/2009 part is GC love to pay pennies for piece work they dont care who performce it as long it gets done ,no taxes piad,unemployment, no workers comp,no insurance, no osha training at all , no skills either maybe no legal paper to work in the usa,in conclusion crooked with no morals employers ,drywall GC,and misclassified employee.


----------



## TimberTom (Oct 26, 2009)

I think we have seen the bottom of this. The economy seems to be slowly recovering, and jobs will follow.


----------



## rockdaddy (Jul 2, 2009)

we are rockin and rollin right now. Been increasing every month for the past 6 but I agree with Darren. Things are probably gonna stink to high heaven for the builders this year when it comes time to reconcile the books. Oil on the climb doesnt help anyones prices either. I think its gonna suck until we get rid of thee lunatics running washington right now. Cant spend like a druken sailor forever. IF a buck is only worth half of its face value dont look for construction to pick up anytime soon.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Just opened a letter from our health insurance carrier warning that if the health care bill passes, our premiums will go up 45%. Humana did the same thing a few weeks ago and got told by the wh to shut up or else. Burn up the phones to DC today, early and often. Blue Cross even sent me a sample bitch letter, am faxing it now to our dem senator.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

What will be next ? It just never ends , I think Washington sits around thinking of ways to put more burden on us all .. maybe they should devise some other means of paying for insurance , I am sure that if they cut through all the bs and do away with the pork funds there would be enough money ten times over to pay for everyone's coverage ....


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

I will scan in my BCBS letter for anyone who pms me for it. Give me an email address to forward it to.


----------



## Stormy_Ny (Jun 13, 2009)

Darren .... Even though they are sending you letters ...They are the ones that are scared now. They know that as soon as the public option comes on line, 95% of all businesses will have there employees sign up for it.


----------

